# Breeder recommendation : Maine



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd appreciate it if anyone that knows anything about timberridge farms (timberridgefarm.net) in Maine would PM with whatever they know. Thanks in advance.

(continuation of this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/127297-breeder-recommendations.html that was locked)


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

If they deal with schutzhund dogs and they are a licensed inspected breeder (especially if they are USDA inspected), they are probbably 10-4 

update oh they look ok to me, feeding honest kitchen and boarding horses too! I think you're safe.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I was gonna post in the other thread but got their too late. Anyway, any of the breeders mentioned are producing some real nice dogs and you can get a good German Shepherd from. Know all of those lines well and they are exceelent. Right now, Angie of Liberatore GS is a person that a may well get a pup from in near future. That's because I know her standards for what she produces, but having said that I would have no problem with timberridge and certainly no problem with Sarah and her dogs.
I think we are making this too complicated again. They all produce basically the same dogs, the particular dog in the litter is far more important than analization of the breeders as many people do...JMO.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I pretty much agree with you cliffson, at least as far as Ang's dogs and timber ridge. The lines are very similar. I was just wondering if anyone on here had first hand experience with Timber Ridge as I had not heard of them up til now. 

I also agree that the particular dog in the litter is far more important but I still care a lot about lineage. I'd love an Ozzy Barnero son or a Gerro Leryka son but I think I am more apt to get the right pup from the litter from Ang or TR.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have never dealt with Timber Ridge myself, but I have met owners and their dogs that they got from Timber Ridge, when I am in Maine. They all rave over them.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks


----------

